# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Site Member Business: The Rebel Poet is selling tees

## The Rebel Poet

I opened up a cafepress site. It's still way under construction, but I thought I'd share it with my friends at RPF.

I have some great linguistics designs including
this:, and this: 

And naturally a lot of political stuff like
this:, this:, and this:.

----------


## angelatc

I like the Stand with Rand, with the throwback to the old campaign.

----------


## presence

klanned parenthood.   did you coin that?  that's hillarious.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> klanned parenthood.   did you coin that?  that's hillarious.


I did come up with it on my own, but a quick google search will show that others have thought of it as well.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> I like the Stand with Rand, with the throwback to the old campaign.


Thanks.

----------


## William Tell

Rand wants *YOU* for his shirt designer army.

----------

